# What kind of frog?!



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 4, 2007)

Its friving me mad! I KNOW what they look like but cant, for the life of me remember what they are called. Horned frog or something..basically they are a stomach on legs with an even bigger mouth! :shock: But my gf wants one for Christmas!  

Edit: Never mind i found it...its a pac man frog but does anyone know where i can get one?


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2007)

They sell them sometimes here at pet stores. Or you could probably find an online vendor for them.


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 5, 2007)

> Its friving me mad! I KNOW what they look like but cant, for the life of me remember what they are called. Horned frog or something..basically they are a stomach on legs with an even bigger mouth! :shock: But my gf wants one for Christmas!  Edit: Never mind i found it...its a pac man frog but


I think horned frogs and pac man frogs are different names for the same frog.



> does anyone know where i can get one?


Check your local pet stores.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 5, 2007)

anybody ever raised these? These thigns are HUGE!!! a frog that can eat a mouse or small snake!! :shock: I've heard of them before and always wanted one then saw one at petco the otherday and really wanted to check them out and now i'm into them too!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah I remember I bought one of these to feed it to my snake, it had just turned into an adult, I put the frog in, the snake was stalking it then 5 seconds later it ate the snake :shock: What a surprising twist.

Its called a Argentine Horned Frog commonly known as pac-man frog.

*Enclosure*: Minimum 10-gallon aquarium, with a lid.

*Temperature*: Prefer 72° to 82° Fahrenheit

*Heat/Ligh*t: Pac man frogs do best in a 9 - 12 hour photo period. Longer periods may cause them to stop eating. Fluorescent is preferred because incandescent may dry out the skin.

*Substrate*: The tank can be lined with paper towels, aquarium gravel, reptile bark or Astroturf with clumps of sphagnum moss and artificial or live plants. Frogs are very sensitive so make sure products used are reptile safe.

*Environment*: Must have a shallow bowl of water where it will spend most of its time. Have enough loose material to simulate the loose leaves in the forest for hiding spots. High humidity is required so mist daily.

*Diet*: Feed a variety of crickets, fish and mice. Juveniles should be fed every 2 - 3 days. Adults should be fed once a week and then every 10 - 14 days, as it grows older. It is important to not feed prey items that are too large. Offered food should be no larger than half the size of the pac man frog. Use a vitamin and calcium supplement once weekly with juvenile pac man frogs and every 3 - 4 weeks with adults.

Crickets can be put in the aquarium and fish may be placed in the water dish or you can use small tongs or tweezers to hold the prey items in front of the horned frog.

*Note*: Pac man frogs will tend to bite anything that moves. Never use you bare hands when feeding to avoid bites. Many frogs are killed when a hand is quickly drawn away from a bite and the horned frog is flung against a wall.

*Maintenance*: Periodically clean out dead crickets and cricket parts. Water should be freshened daily if evaporating and changed at least once a week. Handlers are advised to wash hands thoroughly after handling animals or animal related products.

All these things you can find at your local pet store. Remember to simulate a forest floor-like environment.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 7, 2007)

I see loads of them at reptile shows. But if you can't get to one they should be at your local pet store. I've seen that Petco has a few once in awhile.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 7, 2007)

> I see loads of them at reptile shows. But if you can't get to one they should be at your local pet store. I've seen that Petco has a few once in awhile.


Ha Ha! thats why i got into them again! Always thought they were cool but wasnt sure if they were pets...


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 7, 2007)

I been going to reptile shows since was ten. It's amazing to see all the cretures they have there. I think my house could be called a zoo.


----------



## reptile ryan (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey, we had a pacman for quite a while and the sucker got pretty big. It was eating mice, superworms, crickets, cockroaches, my finger once, etc. They are fun to watch eat, but they don't really do much other than that. They come in different color morphs too. Aquatic Environments here in Davenport sometimes gets them in, and can order whatever you want. You can PM me if you have any more questions.


----------

